# Mystery Flashlight Identification



## V1122 (Jul 17, 2016)

Picked up a "vintage" flashlight at a thrift store for 6.00 USD. It says "HILCO" on the battery cap, was manufactured in Hong Kong, and seemingly takes 5 D batteries. Problem is, it is missing its bulb, and the lens is cracked, evidently from someone hitting a hard surface with it. I tried using various internet resources to find out what bulb it needs, but there is no information I could find on this brand. It seems to be in decent condition, as there is little to no corrosion on the inside, and the broken lens seems to be the only damage caused by the impact. Does anyone know which this flashlight is, and/or what kind of bulb it needs?

Photos of the flashlight:
http://imgur.com/a/HEzhX


----------



## ven (Jul 18, 2016)

Mr fixer will be able to help here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?419409-Restoring-vintage-flashlights

He is a guru on all things classic

:welcome:


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 18, 2016)

ven said:


> Mr fixer will be able to help here
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?419409-Restoring-vintage-flashlights
> 
> He is a guru on all things classic
> ...



Well garsh Ven. I'm blushing.
Guru? Nah, just getting going but...

Welcome to the site Mr. V1122. Great score there.

Can't say I've ever heard of HILCO, but by the 1960's there were some pretty good flashlights coming out of Hong Kong. 

A bulb called "PR18" should work well in that light. Figure each D cell is 1.5 volts when brand new. Times 5 that would be a 7.5 volt circuit.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?271713-PR-bulb-ratings
Here is a thread to chew on for future reference.
Google "PR18 flashlight bulb" for a few sellers. 
Or go to zbattery .com and buy some 5 cell Maglite bulbs. They're krypton bulbs are a bit brighter than PR18's. 

The lens can be replaced for a few bucks from flashlight lens.com. Glass or a grade of tough plastic. You'll need to order based on the width of the lens you have now. Calipers work best for measuring to the millimeter.

By the way that was a search and rescue light where the beam probably throws as well as many modern day flashlights.




This is the throw from an S&R light of about the same era as your HILCO. 

Best of luck.

Oh, one more thing, Rayovac D cells pack just as much juice for less money than those other guys and... are USA made.


----------



## V1122 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank you for the advice, Mr. Fixer.
Going to buy some PR18 bulbs later.


----------



## V1122 (Jul 19, 2016)

Good news. The PR18 bulb worked. My only camera is a phone, so, unfortunately, I can't take a photo of the beam outdoors. The hilco is quite bright, and has a rather good cast range. I forgot to mention the other flashlight I picked up, a Burgess radar-lite. It is in good condition, aside from a little dust. Both bulbs are original, and it uses a 6 volt screw battery.
Imgur of the radar lite:
http://m.imgur.com/a/HfHhp [URL]
Your help was appreciated.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 19, 2016)

V1122 said:


> Good news. The PR18 bulb worked. My only camera is a phone, so, unfortunately, I can't take a photo of the beam outdoors. The hilco is quite bright, and has a rather good cast range. I forgot to mention the other flashlight I picked up, a Burgess radar-lite. It is in good condition, aside from a little dust. Both bulbs are original, and it uses a 6 volt screw battery.
> Imgur of the radar lite:
> http://m.imgur.com/a/HfHhp [URL]
> Yo...l built lights and one of my favorite brands.


----------

